# Rocket 58mm Tamper



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Time to give a little something back. I got this tamper with my R58. Not using it, as I like my madebyknock tamper (which of course I had to wait forever to receive). So, for the cost of postage (probably a couple of quid), this tamper's yours. Ideally, I'd like it to go to someone who's still struggling with a crappy plastic tamper, but if you want it, shout up.

Apologies for the lying down nature of the photo, but I now can't be chewed to rotate it. It's Saturday night, after all.

Cheers!

Anton


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it slightly smaller than a 58mm? If so I'd like it to weight down the beans in my SJ. If not I'd rather it go to someone who's just starting out and needs a 58 to fit a standard basket. Nice gesture BTW.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I've got no way of measuring it that accurately, so I'll have to throw that one out to the floor, if anyone knows. Will see what I can find out. It's not massively heavy - 230g, but that's probably enough to weigh some beans down.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thinking about it, Mrs Anton is a scientist. If she doesn't have callipers at work, nobody will. If it's still available on Monday I'll send it to work with her.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

By my eyes, it's 57mm. I can't guarantee that either way, but if it doesn't work for you you could always pass it on?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I am just starting out and collected my machine from JP today. Then he goes and wins the tamper I needed to go with it









I am in the middle of a post to ask about tamper handles and he lets me know about this one.

What do you say fella.... would you help a poor waif get started in the sure knowledge that once I understand my future needs better I will pass this forward?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool anton happy to take it, if not the ticket will pass it on.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry bumpkin, grumpydaddy got there first (just!). PM me with your address grumpy. Will post Monday.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

anton78 said:


> Sorry bumpkin, grumpydaddy got there first (just!). PM me with your address grumpy. Will post Monday.


Happy for it to go to grumpy, especially as it will tamp coffee rather than just weigh down beans.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Looking for hopper weights?

2 1/4" round steel bar = 20Kg/m

Stainless not exactly sure about the weight

2 1/4" = ~ 57mm (plus a tad)

ebay link to the sort of size that might prove useful:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-steel-Round-Bar-Gr-304-30mm-40mm-50mm-2-1-4-2-1-2-70mm-3-dia-/261227216428?pt=UK_BOI_Metalworking_Milling_Welding_Metalworking_Supplies_ET&var=560204734504&hash=item3cd25afe2c


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks anton, PM sent.

In the past 6 years or more of my online presence this is only the second place where I have found this sort of thing happening. I love the vibe here.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm pretty new here. I like it, and may stay


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

It is here....... It's a pretty good fit in my hand too


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Good stuff. Happy tamping!


----------

